# Good Score



## CraigC (Jun 13, 2011)

Been looking at the 22.5 Weber Gold series for several weeks. Local home stores are around $148.00. Amazon around $132.00 with free shipping. Best ebay auction was $96.00 plus $30.00 shipping. Karen found an Ace Hardware super store web site based in Ft. Lauderdale selling it for $119.48. I pick it up tomorrow.

Craig


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2011)

darn, i'm on the hunt for the same grill. the best i've seen is $134 on amazon with free shipping. hoping for papa day sales.

good score, c. good luck with her. did you get it in black?


----------



## CraigC (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, I got the black. Didn't see the need to pay extra for green or blue.
Have you seen the price on that ranch kettle, $1299.00! If I had that kind of discretionary cash, you can bet I'd have the large BGE. Heck, I could get a Lang Pit for that money.

Craig


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2011)

You'll get to do some good stuff on that baby.  I have the silver version and it's really easy to use.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2011)

geez, for $1300 bucks i'll build my own oven. can't be that hard.

did your weber gold come with the hinged top grate?

i'm looking for a kit deal if possible, with a chimney, coal containers, and so on.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes the grate is hinged, which I believe is standard on these units. I also got a cover for it. They didn't offer the charcoal holders for indirect setup, but the local Home Depot stocks them.

I was going to post a link to an ebay auction, but the bids are already at $103.00 with just over a day left. The shipping is $30.00, so by the end the total will be more than Amazon. I can't believe people will bid on the thing without considering the freight into the final price.

Craig


----------



## pacanis (Jun 14, 2011)

Congrats on the new grill. Fire bricks will work for holding back charcoal, too... if you have some laying around.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 14, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Congrats on the new grill. Fire bricks will work for holding back charcoal, too... if you have some laying around.


 
This is South Florida. Finding fire bricks would be like having snow in winter. If they were locally available, I'd have built the wood burning oven I want.

Craig


----------



## CraigC (Jun 14, 2011)

Picked it up and had it assembled in less than 1/2 hour. Now I'm looking at the accessories. They have a grate with a removable center with CI grate insert and/or CI pot.

Craig


----------



## roadfix (Jun 14, 2011)

You might want to consider getting a rotisserie for your new Weber as well.  I recently got one for my kettle and I'm glad I did.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 15, 2011)

roadfix said:


> You might want to consider getting a rotisserie for your new Weber as well. I recently got one for my kettle and I'm glad I did.


 
Got my eye on it, but it will have to wait.

Craig


----------

